# Brandon Roy Update



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*jwquick*  Brandon Roy will not make triumphant return to Rose Garden on Friday with Timberwolves: He will have right knee surgery this week.


!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Poor guy is just snake-bitten.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes. I'm not surprised, but really, that sucks bad for Brandon and the Timberwolves.

Should've stayed retired, BRoy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, what happened to him again? How did he get hurt?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

who was that guy that told us not to make fun of Kahn?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Time for Brandon to hang up the sneakers and possibly go into coaching?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well......yea. I mean, the guy already retired because his knees are bone-on-bone. Like I said over the summer, he _might_ be able to be the basketball equivalent of a closer when you need buckets in close games, but if they try to play him anywhere near starters' minutes his body's just going to break down very quickly. It _still_ wasn't a bad signing by Kahn, though. There wasn't anyone noteworthy available to Minny with that cap space, so they took a gamble for two years on Roy at $5mil per. Worst-case scenario he's a mid-sized expiring contract next year that they can package for another gamble. Roy should have been limited to 10-15 minutes a night off the bench from day one, however.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> who was that guy that told us not to make fun of Kahn?


Me. You think this is a disaster? 2 years, 10 million?

Meanwhile the wolves are 500 without love, Rubio and Roy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Man you can't be surprised. Your shit was bone on bone a couple years ago...that don't change. It was just a matter of time sadly.

Damn he didn't even get to get off for another huge game before this shit creeps back in


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ouch. Is dude seriously going to try to come back from this surgery?

Roy shot a paltry 31.4 percent from the field for a 5.8 ppg average in five games (all starts) before being shut down with knee pain.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Me. You think this is a disaster? 2 years, 10 million?
> 
> Meanwhile the wolves are 500 without love, Rubio and Roy.
> 
> ...


You're telling me Roy has a guaranteed 2 year contract?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> You're telling me Roy has a guaranteed 2 year contract?


It's the same thing the Pacers did with David West, only the West signing was a resounding success while Roy doesn't look like he's going to pan out. It was a medium-risk, high-reward gamble from the get-go.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> It's the same thing the Pacers did with David West, only the West signing was a resounding success while Roy doesn't look like he's going to pan out. It was a medium-risk, high-reward gamble from the get-go.


I don't think West was as risky seeing as he didn't retire though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, no, West wasn't as risky, but that's why they got a guy whose peak was much higher for half of what West got. It's unlikely to pay off, but it's definitely not going to become a salary albatross.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Well, no, West wasn't as risky, but that's why they got a guy whose peak was much higher for half of what West got. It's unlikely to pay off, but it's definitely not going to become a salary albatross.


Fair enough. Just surprised its a guaranteed 2 year deal.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Not sure why you would give any more than a one year, heavily incentive laden deal to this guy. Its not as if anyone else was competing for his talents. Kahn is just burning money at this point.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Roy got a second year so that the annual value of the deal would be low enough for them to make all the other moves they made this summer (Kirilenko, Shved, Stiemsma, etc). They added enough guys that any one failed gamble wouldn't hamstring them. Just the fact that they're over .500 with almost all of their starters missing serious time to start the season should earn Kahn a reprieve.


----------

